# Pad priming techniques



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all,

So back in the day, we used to prime pads using a mist of QD with a line and two blobs of polish. After priming we just used between 2-4 pea size amounts of polish and away we go. 

Now the more I read to see how techniques and changing and improving, there seem to be a lot more ways to prime your pads especially with these newish (or new to me!) long throw da's. For example I've seen people coat the whole pad to the opposite of a dry pad with just a few small blobs of polish. 

So this leads to my question, how do you prime your pads? Also please quote the machine, pads and polish you use too. 

Look forward to reading about your techniques!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Using the Optimum polishes 2 sprays on the pad are all thats needed.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I use Auto finesse pad prime and its pretty good. You can even use water. 1 spritz on a fresh pad works fine for me.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

For cutting then I fully prime the pad with the compound including the sides then 2-3 small blobs of product this will be my working compound. 

For refining then just 3-4 blobs of polish spread it around slow speed then start refining.

I never use any pad spray primers as I think it could interfere with the polish you are using, but if I was using something like Meguairs 205 or 105 and it was drying to quickly then a spray of water on the pad just to carry on with the cycle


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chongo said:


> For cutting then I fully prime the pad with the compound including the sides then 2-3 small blobs of product this will be my working compound.
> 
> For refining then just 3-4 blobs of polish spread it around slow speed then start refining.
> 
> I never use any pad spray primers as I think it could interfere with the polish you are using, but if I was using something like Meguairs 205 or 105 and it was drying to quickly then a spray of water on the pad just to carry on with the cycle


Me too :thumb: for cutting I use Kevin Brown method for cutting with compund only like Rupes blue and 3-4 blobs for refining .


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I was under the impression that spraying the pad first could dull the cutting effects of the abrasives?! 
I normally 3-4 dot and spread it over the working area on slow speed then ramp it up 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Interesting comments. Plenty for me to play around with. 

I usually do a spray of QD. This is a light mist and only so that the compound/polish doesn't get absorbed into the pad.


----------



## DetailingDavie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

DetailingDavie said:


> How To Properly Prime Rupes Pads w/ Dylan von Kleist | DETAILS WITH LEVI - YouTube


Was looking for this:thumb: I only do this with the blue pad but still spread around first.:thumb:


----------

